# Croc on plane kills 19



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As if I needed another reason not to fly Air Congo.

http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/crocodile-on-a-plane-kills-19/story-e6frfq80-1225942045322


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crocs don't kill passengers; terrified pasengers kill passengers:jol:.


And this sucks for that poor innocent croc: "The crocodile survived the crash before being cut up with a machete."


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

And people laughed at "Snakes on a Plane."


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherf%@#in crocs on this motherf%@#in plane!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

*deep sigh* You just can't make this stuff up. Truth is definitely stranger than fiction.

The animal smuggler should've been eaten by the croc instead of dying in a plane crash.
Poor little crocodile


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. give it 6 months and there will be a sequel: snakes on a plane two: attack of the crocidile!


----------

